
Why Inventory Software Sucks - i_miss_qbasic
https://medium.com/@CyberStockroom/why-inventory-software-sucks-fd596a5bc14f
======
boznz
Basically like a D&D Game. You put the jewel into the gold box which is in
your backpack and the whole lot follows you around the dungeon.

